# Was cooles...



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2003)

... im warsten Sinne: Icerider wer hätte evtl. Lust und Zeit daran teilzunehmen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mich für den 11.01.04 in Schömberg, für die Langdistanz anzumelden - noch jemand?  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke, das wäre auch was für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2003)

... na das denke ich doch auch  

Ach und wo warst Du eigentlich heute, und überhaupt wieso ignorierst Du meine Pm`s - wir hätten dringend eine Reiseleitung für die Igb MA Runde gebraucht, da ich mal wieder überhaupt nix gefunden hab


----------



## Moose (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich wäre heute ganz arg gern mitgefahren!
Gestern wollte ich mich noch nicht festlegen, weil ich mit meiner Trainingspartnerin noch nichts ausgemacht hatte. Heute morgen war dann das Netzwerk offline, so dass ich nicht einmal mehr ein Mail schreiben konnte (was ist eigentlich aus der Telefonnummern/ Adressen-Aktion geworden? Deine Adresse habe ich noch als PM gespeichert, konnte aber eben auch nicht zugreifen).

Warum fahrt Ihr denn die Marathon-Runde ohne mich?? 

Übrigens werdet Ihr am Freitag wieder ohne mich auskommen müssen, wir fliegen schon um zehn ... 

Christina erklärt sich aber evtl. bereit, den Guide zu spielen, ansonsten könnt ihr ja an jeder Kreuzung knobeln ... .

Waaaaaaaaaaaaah ... und das Wetter war sooooo genial heute!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2003)

... hmm, schade dumm gelaufen -  aber stimmt, ich hätte dich auch anrufen können  na ja, kann man nix mehr machen, ist aber auch manchmal blöd mit den


----------



## Moose (9. Dezember 2003)

... ja, man verlässt sich voll drauf, und wenn man dann mal 4 Stunden keinen Internetanschluss hat, dann geht nichts mehr.

Das war übrigens nicht so gemeint, dass Du mich ja auch anrufen hättest können. Die "Antwort-Pflicht" lag ja bei mir.

Warum sind "alle Deine Bikes kaputt"?
Habt Ihr wieder Quatsch gemacht?

Jedenfalls hört sich der Ice-Rider gut an!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2003)

Schon klar, ich hätt dich aber trotzdem anrufen können und von Pflicht wollen wir mal gar nicht reden  
Meine Bikes - ach nee Fully funktioniert ja wieder und die Ebay-Gabel-Geschichte kennst Du ja, heute ist ausnahmsweise nix passiert und nix kaputt gegangen - obwohl tozzi`s Schaltung hackt etwas, aber bei so nem ollen Schaltwerk... 
Ice Rider sollten wir auf jeden Fall machen, sofern das zeitlich passt, ich möchte dich doch mal life auf dem Treppchen sehn


----------



## Moose (9. Dezember 2003)

Na, Du bist aber zuversichtlich!!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2003)

Hab ich keine Zweifel, dass Du da wieder abräumst, glaub kaum, dass sich bei den Temperaturen, die Weltelite der Damen blicken lässt und selbst wenn, Du schaffst das schon


----------



## tozzi (9. Dezember 2003)

...ein schöner Einstieg in die Welt der Marathonrennen und endlich eine Gelegenheit, meine Elektro-Sohlen zu testen!
Apropos Schaltwerk: das 'olle' Ding hat jetzt 12 Jahre gehalten, hat mich in das neue Jahrtausend gebracht und nach einer kleinen Durchsicht wird es mich noch die nächsten 12 Jahre begleiten !!!
Das ist eben noch echte Qualität, handgeschnitzt, zusammengesetzt    und poliert von kleinen Japanern- so war das nun mal früher so.Nicht wie heute der neumodische Sch...-Oh, sorry, ich schweife wieder etwas ab. Also zurück zum Icerider: da müssen wir aber noch fleißig dafür trainieren !


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich wusste es, tozzi ist auch für allen Sch... ups sorry, zu haben  
Dein Schaltwerk bringt dich sicher auch noch durch den Tiefschnee beim Icerider, wenn nicht können wir ja mal schauen ob wir so einen kleinen Japaner finden der die Dinger nachschnitzt  
Als Einstieg in die "Welt der Marathonrennen", finde ich den Icerider auch optimal, dann kann dich glaub ich in der laufenden Saison so schnell nix mehr schocken, und bis dahin sinds ja noch ein paar Dienstage, Freitage und Wochenenden um an der Fitness zu schleifen 

Ach und ehe ichs vergesse, Weihnachten und Sylvester sind gestrichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

@tozzi

...und deine Feuersohlen bitte nicht auf 70°C stellen, sonst gibts ne Klimakatastrophe in Schömberg:


----------



## Moose (10. Dezember 2003)

So, dann wäre das ja auch geklärt: Drei Verrückte ... - noch jemand ohne??
Dieses mal singen wir das Bikerlein-Lied andersrum, oder?
Vielleicht "erwärmt" sich ja noch jemand. 

Christina - nach Münsingen kann doch schon gar nichts mehr schocken ...

Lonnimo - dito, Münsingen, Du könntest Dich auf die Kurzstrecke wagen ...

HeldDerArbeit - Du weisst ja, dass Du jetzt überall mit musst ...

Scotty23 - bring die Familie mit zum Rodeln (falls es Schnee gibt) ...

Wiseman - ich leihe Dir auch meine Skisocken ...

Crazy Eddie - ganz bestimmt was für Dich ...

CheckerThePig - es gibt bestimmt auch eine Party davor ...

007ike - sowieso, schliesslich üben wir für die Alpenüberquerung ...

... und natürlich alle anderen, die ich jetzt nicht aufgezählt habe.
(vega970 - auch ohne Leberwurst?)


----------



## Christina (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *..., glaub kaum, dass sich bei den Temperaturen, die Weltelite der Damen blicken lässt und selbst wenn, Du schaffst das schon  *



Haha, das ist wohl ein Trugschluss! Die Alexandra Rosenstiel hat das Ding letztes Jahr gewonnen, glaub ich, und hinter der her zu hecheln dürfte auch für euch frustrierend sein. Die Frau macht mir Angst!  ... siehe Münsingen!
Ganz abgesehen davon könnte ich mich evtl. trotzdem dafür motivieren, schließlich muss ich meine Kollegen ja in der Vorstellung bestätigen, dass ich bzgl. Biken total einen an der Klatsche habe!   Und vor Südafrika sollte ich mich nochmal so richtig abkühlen, damit mir da auch nicht zu warm wird.
Hat mal jemand nachgeschaut, wo Schömberg eigentlich liegt??


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

...Party? - jetzt haltet euch fest, es gibt Samstags sogar eine: ICE Rider Dance Night !!! Also ich schätze mal Checkerthe Pig kommt auf jeden Fall mit, sowieso bin ich dafür, dass wir da wieder geschlossen antreten


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

@Christina

Sehr schön... Schömberg liegt im Schwarzwald, genauer gesagt im Landkreis Calw, ca. 10 Km Südwestlich von Pforzheim. Fahrstrecke von Saarbrücken etwa 160Km.
Zur Alexandra Rosenstiel, hmm das wusste ich nicht, aber ich dachte auch eigentlich das wär das erste mal das dort überhaupt was stattfindet, na ja wir werdens sehen, ich bin trotzdem überzeugt davon, dass Ihr in die Wertung fahrt


----------



## Moose (10. Dezember 2003)

... tozzi fragen, ob wir gegen Bezahlung den Reisebus mieten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

... das wär natürlich Klasse, wenn das mit dem Tozzibus klappen würde?


----------



## 007ike (10. Dezember 2003)

Aber aber..............
..............................wenn dann nur zusammen! (Hab ich wirklich Lust zu so was????) Naja mir geht es da wir Christina, denn nur so kann ich meinen Dachschaden weiter glaubhaft verkaufen!

Start ist um 10 Uhr. Dann müssen wir sau früh los!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

... *sing* 5 kleine Bikerlein...


----------



## 007ike (10. Dezember 2003)

Samstag Training in WND ist klar???? 13.30 Uhr am meeting Point!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

...von mir aus gerne


----------



## Moose (10. Dezember 2003)

Dann habt ihr ja einen Trainingsvorteil!!!

... naja, dafür trainiere ich am Wochenende die "maximale Ausprägung des absoluten Dachschadens" in Berlin. Trockenrudern! Deutsche  Meisterschaften im Ergometer Rudern!
... und ich freu mich ja schon richtig drauf...  

Am Freitag "dürft" Ihr ja wie gesagt auch schon ohne mich trainieren. Tut Euch nicht weh, ja?!


----------



## Wiseman (10. Dezember 2003)

@moose: Ich glaube nur mit Skisocken allein ist es nicht getan.

versucht mich mal wieder nach Weihnachten oder Neujahr dafür zu motivieren. Im Moment bin ich so grad gar nicht auf Minusgrade geeicht.

frostige Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

@moose

Trainingsvorteil Dir gegnüber? = Mission Impossible!  
Wir werden uns am Freitag benhemen, versprochen und gib`s doch zu, Du freust Dich doch wirklich auf Berlin und das ist gut so!

@wiseman

Dich motivieren wir schon - wart`s nur ab


----------



## Christina (10. Dezember 2003)

@Moose: Trainingsvorteil??? Selten so gelacht!   Kombiniert mit dem Gewichtsnachteil (au backe) ergibt sich da ein doch sehr einseitiges Defizit meinerseits.
Das bringt mich auf den Gedanken: Falls man dir in punkto Masseoptimierung noch unter die Arme greifen kann, so als motivierender Faktor im Wald, sag bescheid. Und gib zu, dass du dich weniger auf das Ergo-Rudern an sich als vielmehr auf das dabei zu erwartende Ergebnis freust!  
Wir drücken dir auch pünktlich am Samstagnachmittag die Daumen (also die Fäustlinge zum Biken anziehen), dann kann gar nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## 007ike (10. Dezember 2003)

Aber klar doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (10. Dezember 2003)

Das mit dem Bus könnte klappen, müßte ich noch mit meinem Cheffe abklären ( d.h.Papi fragen)...
Samstag 13.30 In Wendel geht klar, vorher noch gegen 12.45-13.00 Einheimischer einladen.Vielleicht kommt azonic auch noch mit, sieht ganz gut aus.
@Einheimischer: Ausfall von Weihnachten wäre nicht so schlimm, aber bitte laß mir doch Sylvester ( ist doch mein letzter Rauchertag )!Dann seht Ihr sowieso nur noch mein Hinterteil...


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2003)

@tozzi

na gut, Du erhälts von mir eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für Sylvester  

@moose

ich drücke natürlich auch Samstag, pünktlich 13:45 Uhr für Rennen 9 die Daumen


----------



## 007ike (10. Dezember 2003)

Wir können ja kollektives Daumen drücken veranstalten, in dem wir kurz anhalten und unsere Moose positive Lichtgedanken übermitteln, die sie dann zum Sieg führen!


----------



## Christina (10. Dezember 2003)

Da das Rennen ja voraussichtlich genau 7:10 min dauern wird (Trainervorgaben hält Moose bestimmt ein), können wir uns ja solange in den Wald stellen, wahlweise mal wieder meine Kette reparieren oder so, und warme Gedanken nach Berlin schicken.  
Ach ja, ich komme übrigens nur mit, wenn ich bzgl. meines eigentlichen Vorhaben, nämlich in der Kletterhalle in ZW rumzuturnen, eine Absage bekomme. Ansonsten hänge ich lieber im Warmen rum!


----------



## 007ike (10. Dezember 2003)

Mhhhhhhhhh

was soll man dazu sagen? Am besten Nix oder???? Klettern, Pa! Du bist doch kein Affe! Du mußt biken! Genau! Biken!!


----------



## Moose (10. Dezember 2003)

Au ja, legt um 13.45 Uhr eine Gedenkpause für mich ein. 7.10 min reichen hoffentlich ... .
Ansonsten: trainiert fleissig und macht nichts kaputt!!

Ich bin am Sonntag Abend wieder da, vielleicht können wir dann für die kommende Woche etwas planen.

@Christina: morgen früh fahren wir nochmal Ergo (der Seitenarm der Saar ist zugefroren, ich bin mit dem Uni-Plastikeiner vorhin so oft durchgefahren bis Platz genug für ein Gig-Boot voller Hochschulruderer war - echtes Titanic-Feeling "crunch crunch"!)
Mittags werde ich dann den Rest meiner Präsentation vorbereiten, mit der ich immer noch nicht angefangen habe.
Falls Du aber abends noch ein lockeres Ergometer Stelldichein brauchst, dann melde Dich.


----------



## Christina (11. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem Moose jetzt schon für den Hochschulsport-Treff morgen einen Rückzieher machen muss, geht es mir genauso   Mein Chef hatte leider gerade die geniale Idee, für morgen 14 Uhr eine Mitarbeiterbesprechung anzusetzen! Argh!  
Argumenten bzgl. Tageslicht und Biken war er nicht zugänglich. Ihr dürft also morgen ohne die Frauenfraktion durch den kalten Wald fahren, während ich mir warme Gedanken über Vorlesungsvertretung und ähnlichen Müll machen muss . Aber den Weg findet ihr ja auch allein, im Zweifelsfall einfach versuchen, Crazy Eddie hinterherzufliegen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## leeqwar (11. Dezember 2003)

es gibt noch eine alternative: http://www.icerace.de/
man kann sich dann je nach fitness bzw mut für eine der beiden veranstaltungen dort an dem tag entscheiden...


----------



## 007ike (12. Dezember 2003)

Achtung ! Achtung!

Samstag St.Wendel muß leider ausfallen. Ich habe die Magen Darmgrippe! Säuchengefahr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. Dezember 2003)

Hmm schade,

na dann :kotz: dich mal richtig aus  damit wir bald wieder touren können.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass der Anmeldeschluss für den Icerider, der 02 Januar 04 ist, alle späteren Meldungen kosten  mal wieder Nachmeldegebühr, also alle Mitfahrwilligen rechtzeitig überweisen!
Wo seid Ihr eigentlich alle, im Winterschlaf?!?... und was wird aus der einst geplanten Weihnachtstour... obwohl Weihnachten fällt ja aus, zumal die Amis jetzt auch noch den Weihnachtsmann gefangen haben...


----------



## Nakamur (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *... und was wird aus der einst geplanten Weihnachtstour... *


HO HO HO

Weihnachtstour... Hört sich gut an. Ich werde am 1. und 2. Weihnachtstag wohl im St. Wendler Land unterwegs sein. Schaumberg Bostalsee Standartrunde   

Gruß KP


----------



## 007ike (16. Dezember 2003)

Da ich auf dem Weg der Besserung bin, könnte man da doch was machen ????


----------



## Moose (16. Dezember 2003)

Also am Freitag fahren wir ja wohl auf alle Fälle. 
Und dann könnten wir ja noch am Sonntag Mittag eine Runde drehen. Oder am Montag .... .


----------



## scotty23 (16. Dezember 2003)

@Moose

War denn unsere Gedenkpause von 7:10 Minuten zu kurz oder
zu lange ?. sag mal, immer wenn unsere Reiseleitung so stille
ist hat sie was abgeräumt ... 



Also am Wochenende kann ich wohl "nur" Samstag und Montag
habe ich URLAUB  da kann ich natürlich auch  

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (16. Dezember 2003)

Ohne Moose zuvorkommen zu wollen: Sie war zu lang, die Gedenkpause.  
Weitere Details unter www.rudern1.de oder natürlich direkt bei der Reiseleitung!
MfG,
die PR-Abteilung


----------



## Moose (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Ohne Moose zuvorkommen zu wollen: Sie war zu lang, die Gedenkpause.
> Weitere Details unter www.rudern1.de oder natürlich direkt bei der Reiseleitung!
> MfG,
> die PR-Abteilung  *



     

Die PR-Abteilung ist aber effizient!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Dezember 2003)

Es muss nicht immer Gold sein, Silber glänzt auch schön... Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## scotty23 (16. Dezember 2003)

Gratulation !!! nicht schlecht, Respekt

ciao


----------



## leeqwar (16. Dezember 2003)

glückwunsch !
hab aber mal ne frage: ab wieviel kg sind frauen denn "schwer" ? das ist ja mal ne charmante kategorisierung...

sollten sich mal ein beispiel am "ice-rider" nehmen, dort werden senioren wie wir (gell einheimischer und tozzi) als "masters" bezeichnet


----------



## Moose (16. Dezember 2003)

beim Rudern ist man Senior ab 18! Senior B sind dann die U23, Senior A alles aufwärts. Genaugenommen kann man ab 27 Jahren Masters rudern.

Leichtgewichte dürfen im Einer 59 kg wiegen, für's Mannschaftsboot im Durchschnitt 57, maximal aber 59. Jetzt beim Ergometer rudern durfte Frau aber 61 kg wiegen (Wintergewicht !)

Die "schweren" Frauen sind alle so ca. 75-90 kg schwer und zwischen 175 und 191 cm gross. Die werden aber nicht vor dem Wettkampf gewogen. Deshalb heisst es eigentlich auch "offene" Klasse.

Silber hinter Frau Blasberg ist in Ordnung, schliesslich hat sie schon einiges "gerissen". Wen's interessiert:  erfolgreichste deutsche Leichtgewichtsruderin


----------



## 007ike (16. Dezember 2003)

Ja dann gratuliere ich auch mal! Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!  

Aber sag mal, diese dämlich 3 sec, war da nix mehr zu machen? 

Die dritte ist da schon deutlicher weg. 

Für ne Tour diese Woche käme bei mir im Moment nur noch Sonntag in Frage, und wer weiß wie lange. Hab jetzt fast ne Woche nix mehr gemacht. Aber wenigstens weiß ich ja jetzt wieso mir die kirkler Tour so schwer gefallen ist


----------



## tozzi (16. Dezember 2003)

...ebenfalls Respekt !!!


----------



## vega970 (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Moose,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Sieht nach vielen Reisen aus 

  Olympia  ??

Gruß Vega970


----------



## Moose (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vega970 _
> *Hallo Moose,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> ...



Olympia 2004 wird es wohl nicht mehr (vielleicht 2008?)  
Im Rudern gibt es aber jedes Jahr eine WM, also trotzdem viel Reisen ... .
Danke für die Glückwünsche - so toll ist das aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (19. Dezember 2003)

@ einheimischer:
http://www.limmatkanu.ch/kanu_shop/shop/de-ch/p_291.html
(das sind die, die ich habe, gibts auch von anderen herstellern)

... achso, und nochwas:
@ moose:
http://www.geocaching.com/
bzw. 
http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?ID=40447


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2003)

[email protected]

...vieleicht bringt Die mir ja noch das Christkind?!?


----------



## tozzi (19. Dezember 2003)

Habe mich gerade für den Icerider angemeldet.
Also laßt mich nicht hängen und tragt euch alle schön brav ein !


----------



## Wiseman (19. Dezember 2003)

@tozzi: Du meinst auch geteilter Frost ist halber Frost? Mal sehen, wenn wir mit -15°C rechnen und dort mit 5 Leuten am Start sind, wären das ja nur noch -3°C für jeden. DAS wäre doch mal ein Grund die kurze Hose einzupacken.

Ich bin noch am wanken (hat man sicherlich gemerkt  ) zurzeit bin ich mit 55% für den Icerider. Die restlichen 45% machen Wetter, Kleidung und Anzahl derer, die sich eine Gruppe nennen, aus.

unsichere Grüße,


----------



## leeqwar (19. Dezember 2003)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist noch im auto platz frei ?
würde mich dann auch anmelden. obwohl ich echt respekt vor der distanz bei evtl möglichen temperaturen habe.
zur not können wir ja unterwegs kurz ein feuer machen.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Dezember 2003)

...na ja, da ich das ganze mehr oder weniger angeleiert hab, bin ich natürlich schon läääängst angemeldet und somit Teil der Gruppe... also Wisemann hau rein


----------



## Moose (20. Dezember 2003)

... werde das aber zu 95% tun. Die restlichen 5%-Zweifel sind darin begründet, dass ich mir für den Tag bei meinem Coach eine Ausrede einfallen lassen muss (sollte aber möglich sein, weil ich am Tag davor ein Jahr älter werde, und da darf man sich ja meistens was wünschen. Ich muss dann halt am Samstag heftig rudern, was dann auch als Ausrede dienen könnte, dass ich Alexandra Rosenstiel diesmal noch gewinnen lasse  ). 
Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass lonnimo und Christina mitfahren, damit wiseman keine Ausrede mehr hat (!). 
Freu mich schon!
Wir sind ein Team, und gemeinsam sind wir bestimmt unausstehlich! 
Wenn wir den tozzi-Bus nutzen dürfen, dann wird das ja semi-professionell! Genau wie der Trainingsplan von unserer pulsmessenden Leistungsgruppe!!!


----------



## Wiseman (20. Dezember 2003)

Wie, ichh höre immer "pulsmessende Leistungsgruppe" und Trainingsplan.

@Einheimischer: Fährst Du mit System? Lass mich daran teilhaben, ich will nachher nicht abstürzen wenn ich in absehbarer Zeit Masters2 fahre 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Dezember 2003)

@Wiseman

kein Problem, wie wärs mit heute 13 Uhr? Wir (tozzi und ich) fahren oder laufen (AUA) täglich, mit einem Ruhetag (Donnerstags) in der Woche, wenn Du Details zum Trainingsplan wissen willst, musst Du Coach Tozzi fragen, aber eigentlich wollten wir das ja geheim halten - ups  
Und zum Thema Leistungsgruppe, in unserem Alter müssen wir das machen, um euch Jungen wenigstens hinterher fahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (20. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem sich Einheimischer eeeeendlich auch angemeldet hat, fahren wir natürlich mit dem M.O.O.S.E-TOZZI-Bus.
Bikekapazität ca 30, Personen leider nur 3 (Einheimischer, Moose und meine Wenigkeit).Müßten also noch zusätzlich mit einem Auto fahren.
@wiseman:Ja, Einheimischer trainiert nach Plan, macht wie abgerissen.(Codename:'Hau den Lukas').Aber so ein junger Hüpfer wie Du braucht doch kein Training...


----------



## 007ike (21. Dezember 2003)

Ihr macht mich fertig!

Irgendwie komme ich nicht richtig auf die Beine und kränkele so vor mich hin. Schöner Mist! Werde aber jetzt sofort laufen gehen. 

Eins hätte ich aber mal gerne von euch gewußt: Ich hatte im Prinzip nach den 2 Stunden Kirkel kalte Füße und war froh, als wir fertig waren. Wie bitte soll ich da über 4 Stunden überstehen??? Denn mehr anzuziehen geht echt nicht mehr (an den Füßen!). Was zieht man dazu an???

völlig verzweifelte Grüße

Ike


----------



## Moose (21. Dezember 2003)

Du musst Dir nur einreden, dass die Füße gar nicht zu Dir gehören ... .

Alternativ ganz viele Ingwer-Plätzchen essen (besser noch Ingwer pur) wegen der besseren Durchblutung der Peripherie.
Glühwein im Camelbak müsste auch helfen, allerdings muss ich Dir als Antialkoholikerin davon abraten. Wenn die Gefäßerweiterung bei Kälte nämlich anhält, dann erfrierst Du irgendwann komplett.

Also: Ingwer, Ginseng, Chilli (vielleicht als Powerbar?).
Auf alle Fälle Überschuhe, nicht zu enge Socken, warme Gedanken!?

 

Ehrlich gesagt: was besseres fällt mir auch nicht ein  !


----------



## Jolly Rogers (21. Dezember 2003)

> Also: Ingwer, Ginseng, Chilli (vielleicht als Powerbar?).



Nicht als Powerbar als Müller Milch Lava  mit Schoko-Erdbeer-*Chili*-Geschmack passt auch in ein Camelbag.

Mach dir einfach aus Alufolie einen kleinen Schutz von innen in den Schuh.


----------



## Moose (21. Dezember 2003)

COOL


----------



## Wiseman (21. Dezember 2003)

Wollt Ihr die ganze Serie mitfahren?

und

Habt ihr schon andere Termine, an denen Ihr Marathons fahren wollt?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. Dezember 2003)

@007ike

...und wenn alles nix hilft, kannst Du noch deine Pedale mittels einer Lötlampe erhitzen - sollte wenigstens kurzeitig helfen und Du hast garantiert eine höhere Trittfrequenz  

An Steigungen absteigen und hoch laufen... so und jetzt meld dich an!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Dezember 2003)

@Wiseman

die Termine sind: Coolrider am 15.02.04 in Freudenstadt und Freezerider am 29.02.04 in Bad Dürrheim.
Ich fahre erstmal den Icerider und entscheide dann weiter, Du sparst 10 Euro wenn Du dich gleich für alle Rennen meldest.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Cook (21. Dezember 2003)

schon weiter drin in der Materie:
Bin ich schon  oder fehlt beim Cool-Rider in Freudenstadt der Streckenverlauf? Ich find nur das Höhenprofil!

Gruß
Cook


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Dezember 2003)

@Cook

nee bist nicht  ist momentan nur das Höhenprofil auf der HP, ich denke die Strecke folgt noch.


----------



## Wiseman (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mich gleich für die ganze Serie anzumelden.

Wenn schon kalt, dann richtig 

Grüße,


----------



## leeqwar (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tozzi _
> *Nachdem sich Einheimischer eeeeendlich auch angemeldet hat, fahren wir natürlich mit dem M.O.O.S.E-TOZZI-Bus.
> Bikekapazität ca 30, Personen leider nur 3 (Einheimischer, Moose und meine Wenigkeit).Müßten also noch zusätzlich mit einem Auto fahren.
> *



sorry, hörte nur den begriff "bus" und ging davon aus, dass darin 5-6 leute platzen finden würden. wäre natürlich ideal, da fahrer-tätigkeit und benzinkosten geteilt werden könnten.


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Januar 2004)

So Leute, bald ist`s soweit der erste MA 2004 steht vor der Tür  Ich wollte mal hören, wer nun endgültig mitkommt und wo wir uns wann treffen?

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (7. Januar 2004)

Christina und ich haben das vorhin mal durchdiskutiert. Wenn der Wetterbericht so bleibt, dann werde ich wohl kneifen. Christina auch.
Kälte ist mir egal, aber Regen macht mir seit Münsingen keinen Spass mehr.
Ich kämpfe zwar noch mit mir, denke aber, dass ich bei Sauwetter echt nicht mitkomme.
...


----------



## Christina (7. Januar 2004)

Wie von Moose schon gesagt: bei Münsingen-Wetter mach auch ich einen Rückzieher. Meine Finger sind mir lieb und teuer, und ich würde sie inkl. dem Gefühl in den Fingerkuppen gerne weiterhin behalten.  
Im Zweifelsfall werden wir wohl am Samstag mit Hilfe einer fundierten Wettervorhersage die entgültige Entscheidung trefffen, aber ich ahne nichts gutes.  
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Januar 2004)

@moose

das kommt ja gar nicht in die Tüte, wart bis tozzi das hört... das Wetter wird schon noch besser, hinterher ärgerst Du dich doch nur wieder, also keine Widerrede 

Das gilt natürlich auch für Christina!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. Januar 2004)

Leider muß ich meinem noch Hobby nachgehen und da verbringe ich mal wieder einen Samstag Mittag in der Bude. Werde wohl radeln gehen, aber die Zeit für einen MA und die Fahrt in den schwarzen Wald habe ich leider nicht.

Ich drücke euch aber feste die Daumen!


----------



## Scrat (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von leeqwar _
> @ moose:
> http://www.geocaching.com/
> bzw.
> http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?ID=40447 [/B]



Oh Gott 

Gibt's hier noch mehr Geocacher? 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## tozzi (7. Januar 2004)

@Moose und Christina:
Was muß ich da lesen ? Kneifen gilt nicht ! Einheimischer und ich haben keine Mühen gescheut, extra einen Bus aufzutreiben - und nun dies ?! Geht schon mal gar nicht !
Aber eigentlich habt Ihr gar keine Wahl: Eh. und ich kommen ja am Samstag mit dem Bus zum großen Fressen, da werden dann auch gleich Eure Bikes eingeladen- und wenn Ihr dann noch immer rumzickt, sperren wir Euch über Nacht eben dort ein. Punktum !


----------



## Wiseman (8. Januar 2004)

tozzi ist zwar keine Gruppe, aber was ich da lesen muss ... mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Also ich würde mich da nicht trauen abzusagen 

Laut Wettervorhersage soll es gar nicht mal so kalt werden und eine Runde schaffen wir locker im Trockenen.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Januar 2004)

... so ist`s recht, wenn alle mitfahren wirds viel lustiger


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

Das nennt man jetzt "peer pressure" und es ist schon fast Erpressung.
Wenn von Euch jemand in Münsingen dabei gewesen wäre, dann würde er unsere Bedenken verstehen. Wir waren alle so unterkühlt ... . 
Natürlich habe ich noch nicht definitiv abgesagt, irgendwie müsstet Ihr im Falle des Falles aber so eine Entscheidung akzeptieren.
Jetzt schau ich mir nochmal den Wetterbericht an, mache dasselbe morgen und entscheide mich dann.
Bei Christina wird das wohl noch etwas schwerer werden !?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Januar 2004)

Was ich so über dich in diesem Forum lese muß ich jetzt mal Fragen: " Frau bzw. Mann oder Moose"


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jolly Rogers _
> *Was ich so über dich in diesem Forum lese muß ich jetzt mal Fragen: " Frau oder Moose"  *



Definitiv Moose


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Januar 2004)

Na also mach doch den Jungs und Mädels den gefallen und fahre mit. Ohne dich können die doch eh nix machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (8. Januar 2004)

wie Geheimnisvoll


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

Ohne mich haben die einen Klotz weniger am Bein ... .
Das wird ja immer schlimmer mit der Erpressung!
Habt Ihr Euch mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut? 10-20l/m2!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Januar 2004)

Ein m² kann soooooooooooooo groß sein und da sind die paar Liter gar nix. Du machst doch RAdsport und kein Hallenhalma


----------



## Christina (8. Januar 2004)

Liebe Leute,
ich schätze so viel Gruppendynamik ja wirklich sehr, aber ganz ernsthaft, wäre einer von euch in Münsingen dabei gewesen, wüsste er, wovor uns hier graut! Ich (und viele andere) konnte nach 3-4 Stunden nur noch mit den Handballen schalten, und ich habe lustige 6 Wochen gebraucht, bis ich das Taubheitsgefühl in den Fingerspitzen meiner rechten Hand wieder los war.   Das war dann nicht mehr witzig!!
Wenn ich am Sonntagmorgen zu unchristlicher Zeit 170 km nach Ba-Wü düse, dann doch nur, um im Anschluss Spaß zu haben. In Münsingen konnte frau sich ja wenigstens noch damit motivieren, dass es um eine Verbesserung in der GBM-Gesamtwertung geht, aber hier geht's um nix, nada, null! Und dass ich gegen meinen inneren Schweinehund gewinnen kann, hab ich mir schon oft genug bewiesen.  
Sollte der Regen bis Samstag aufhören, können wir ja immer noch drüber nachdenken.
In diesem Sinne, frohes Schaffen und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

Du versuchst es mit allen Mitteln, hey?!
Nein, HallenHalma ist nicht so mein Ding, allerdings darfst Du auch nicht unterschätzen, dass es einer Frau - uuups - einem Moose sehr viel schneller kalt wird als Euch Kerlen, vor allem dann, wenn das "Biopren" dank der Leichtgewichtsruderei nicht mehr im "Normalbereich" liegt. 
Dass ich keine Memme bin brauche ich nicht unter Beweis zu stellen - das weiss ich!


----------



## Christina (8. Januar 2004)

Nach genauer Abstimmung mit der Unternehmens- und Reiseleitung habe ich die Aufgabe aufgedrückt bekommen, folgende Entscheidungsgrundlage für eine sonntägliche Marathonteilnahme bekannt zu geben:  
Sollte sich die Unternehmensleitung MIT GUTER BEGRÜNDUNG umentscheiden, bin ich auch dabei. Ich tendiere allerdings dazu, nur eine regenfreie Wettervorhersage als solche zu akzeptieren. Denn wenn wir es mal rational betrachten, steht auf der Bonusseite nur ein weiteres Marathonerlebnis und gaaaanz vielleicht ein paar Euronen, aber nur, wenn die Frau Rosenstiel und die Frau Stanger und was weiß ich noch wer gerade auf den Kanaren im Trainingslager weilen. 
Auf der Malusseite dagegen stehen böse Erkältungen/Grippe etc. und abgefrorene Gliedmaßen, was uns 1. den Zorn von Moose' Trainer, 2. den von der Frau Nationalmannschafts-Trainerin, 3. ein versautes Trainingslager seitens Moose und 4. einen versauten Südafrika-Urlaub meinererseits einbringen würde. 
Da scheint mir die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung doch recht eindeutig auszufallen. Und ganz ehrlich, ihr seid ja nur sauer, weil ihr das Startgeld schon bezahlt habt und nicht so clever wart, bis Sonntag damit zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (8. Januar 2004)




----------



## tozzi (8. Januar 2004)

@christina:Tja, ähm mit dem Bezahlen hast Du nicht ganz unrecht.
Was meinst Du, wie oft ich schon in dieser Woche den Einheimischen verflucht habe und ihm in Gedanken alles Mögliche angetan habe-schließlich hat er mir dies alles eingebrockt !
(Bin wie immer völlig unschuldig)
Nun muß ich hier halt den Harten markieren und ihr fahrt trotzdem mit !!!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Januar 2004)

> Da scheint mir die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung doch recht eindeutig auszufallen. Und ganz ehrlich, ihr seid ja nur sauer, weil ihr das Startgeld schon bezahlt habt und nicht so clever wart, bis Sonntag damit zu warten



Ich sag jetzt nix mehr dazu, nur soviel, Ihr seid clever und ich bin konsequent


----------



## Wiseman (8. Januar 2004)

Ich kann ein Lied davon singen wie das ist wenn man schon Geld überwiesen hat und dann doch nicht starten kann ... das tut weh.

Aber wir wollen doch alle schön freundlich bleiben. Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ein kleines bisschen negative Energie in den Posts mitschwingt ...

Ich kann den Standpunkt von Christina und Moose durchaus verstehen. Irgendwann ist halt ein Punkt erreicht, an dem es einfach keinen Spass mehr macht und es nur "kostet" aber nichts mehr "bringt".

Mein Vorschlag wäre ja sich bei entsprechendem Wetterbericht dann für eine lokale Tour (evtl. sogar mit Roland Matzig?) zu entscheiden. Für die nächsten Marathons sprechen wir uns dann ab wer sich wie wo wann anmeldet und bezahlt.

Grüße,


----------



## Christina (8. Januar 2004)

Sehr salomonisch gesprochen!  
So machen wir's.


----------



## 007ike (8. Januar 2004)

nun anscheinend hat er seinen Namen wiseman nicht umsonst,
 aber ich habe die negative Energie als Scherze aufgefaßt?????  

Ich denke es ist doch immer noch jedem seine Sache ob man wo mitfährt oder nicht?
Ich meine wenn von Anfang an alle gleich abgesagt hätten, wären die die jetzt Angemeldet sind wohl auch gefahren, oder, oder, oder?


----------



## tozzi (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
beruhigt Euch doch.
Kann natürlich verstehen, wenn nicht alle mitfahren.Wie gesagt, hätte ich nicht schon bezahlt, würde ich auch bis zum letztmöglichen Zeitpunkt abwarten.Ich habe euch trotzdem alle lieb!
@wiseman: ...manchmal muß man die Frauen eben etwas härter anpacken, um sie zur Vernunft zu bringen- das wollen sie so...

...uuups- bin ich jetzt ein Macho ?



...und Ihr fahrt doch mit !


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

Nein, Du bist kein Macho!

Und, Jungs, Ihr habt das falsch verstanden!!!
Christina und ich würden liebend gerne mit, Unterkühlung hin oder her. Wir sind neidisch auf Euch, weil Ihr da so selbstlos reinlauft, so ohne an Konsequenzen zu denken ... .
Und dass ich Euch alle lieb habe und am liebsten jeden Sonntag auf einen Marathon fahren würde müsste doch sowieso klar sein.

Negative Energie hier im Thread konnte ich nicht feststellen!
Es lebe unsere Mountainbike-Freundschaft und es lebe der Teamgeist. Es lebe auch die Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter - dann bin ich nämlich auch dabei (und mit mir vielleicht Christina).

Es ist halt schon so, dass ich mit dem Kader-Quatsch ein bisschen verpflichtet bin. Mein Trainer hat wegen dem Mountainbiken sowieso manchmal Bedenken. Erstens wegen der Stunts und zweitens, weil meine Beine etwas zu viel Radfahrmuskelmasse haben 
Wenn Frau Bundestrainerin wüsste, was wir hier so machen, dann hätte sie nicht nur Bedenken wegen meiner Größe und meiner Persönlichkeit!


----------



## 007ike (8. Januar 2004)

Na also, hab ich mirs doch gedacht!

Aber moose es zwingt dich doch niemand zu rudern! Außerdem ist doch jetzt im Merida Team ein Platz frei, den du bestimmt ausfüllen kannst!


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Na also, hab ich mirs doch gedacht!
> 
> Aber moose es zwingt dich doch niemand zu rudern! Außerdem ist doch jetzt im Merida Team ein Platz frei, den du bestimmt ausfüllen kannst! *



Aber ich will doch rudern! 
Rudern ist die geilste Art sich total fertig zu machen. Training zweimal täglich, Schmerzen überall, kaputte Hände, Lunge beinahe rausgepustet, kein Preisgeld, kein Ruhm, kein gar nichts. 
Ich bin ein bisschen überrascht, wie schnell der Anschluss geklappt hat, so dass ich es gerne nochmal wissen will. Ich werde doch auch jedes Jahr älter!

Mountainbiken ist mein Hobby!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

Status 50% 

 

Ich habe meine destruktive Phase ...


----------



## vega970 (8. Januar 2004)

Original geschrieben von Moose [/i]
 Wir sind neidisch auf Euch, weil Ihr da so selbstlos reinlauft, so ohne an Konsequenzen zu denken ... .

ist halt der Unterschied  zwischen Männlein und Weiblein   

die Männer merken's meistens erst, wenn zu spät ist     

grüße vega970


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Januar 2004)

piep piep piep, ich hab euch doch auch alle lieb  

eins ist sicher, ich und tozzi, werden Sonntag Abend um eine Erfahrung reicher sein und Erfahrungen muss man sammeln sowohl positive als auch negative... ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Sonntag


----------



## Moose (8. Januar 2004)

@Einheimischer ... Status 75%


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Januar 2004)

...bedenke, die haben mit Sicherheit einen Bike Waschplatz, dann wird endlich dein Storck nochmal sauber 

hier mal das Höhenprofil, vieleicht motiviert das ja noch den/die ein(e) oder andere(n):







...sieht doch gar nicht sooo schlimm aus


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

Wenn es kein schlimmes Höhenprofil gibt, dann fahr ich nicht !


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

Man beachte den Anstieg bei Km 12, das sind mind. 170 hm auf 1,5 Km, ganz schön schlimm - find ich


----------



## 007ike (9. Januar 2004)

Hiermit bekunde ich meinen Respekt vor allen die wirklich am Sonntag an diesem Event teilnehmen. Eigendlich müßte das Wetter super werden, da ja Dauerregen gemeldet ist. Sollten sie aber recht haben, wünche ich euch eine Gore Tex Jacke! 

Was man auf alle Fälle einkalkulieren muß, der Boden wird aufgeweicht sein wie ein Sumpf. Also Schutzplastik nicht vergessen.


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

Ich werde heute um 14.00 Uhr vor der Halle 6 stehen.
Mein Status für den Icerider heute morgen: 
15% - 75% (tja, Frau halt  )

Wenn heute niemand wirklich scharf auf's Biken ist, dann werde ich meine Laufschuhe einpacken und die Bartenberg-Runde joggen.

tozzi, Einheimischer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Januar 2004)

Guten morgen 

Oh schon bei 75% fein fein


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

hmm also da joggen immer noch eine ungwöhnliche Belastung für mich ist, werde ich in dem Fall, angesichts des anstehenden Wettkampfes verzichten. Sollte jemand biken gehen, kann ich ja nun wohl schlecht nein sagen, aber richtig Freude verspüre ich bei diesem Gedanken heut irgendwie nicht... bin halt doch ne Hausfrau  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## lonnimo (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Moose ist gerade wieder zu einer laaaangen Saarexpedition aufgebrochen, aber sie hat eine Nachricht hinterlassen:

*An alle:
Heute 14.00 Uhr vor Halle 6 mit Bike. Der Mooseguide wartet!
Kommt zahlreich... Und seit pünktlich...
Grüße 
Wildmoose*


Ich denke, ihr wisst ja, was das bedeutet.
Also, warm anziehen, Trinkflaschen gut füllen und viel Spaß mitbringen. 

Bis dann


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

Oh je, na dann müssen wir wohl ran, danke für die Nachricht lonnimo.


----------



## lonnimo (9. Januar 2004)

Genau! Und keine Ausreden...


----------



## leeqwar (9. Januar 2004)

werd wohl auch so bescheuert sein und heute mittag dem ruf des rades nicht widerstehen können...
gibts für hallenhalma eigentlich vereine ? 
bis um 14h!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (9. Januar 2004)

Hilfe, müsst ihr immer alle so motiviert sein? Ich werde dann auch um zwei da sein und mich mit euch durch den Schlamm schlagen - geschickterweise habe ich die Schutzbleche vergessen.  
Bis nachher!


----------



## scotty23 (9. Januar 2004)

Tja leider kann ich nur bis 16:00 Uhr, aber besser als nix,
also bis gleich....

scotty


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (9. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutz!

Sitze hier mit Zähneklappern über meiner Diplomarbeit und hab zusätzlich auch noch Klausurstoff zu bearbeiten.
Bin also sozusagen an meinen Schreibtisch gekettet.
Hoffe, ich kann ab nächste Woche wieder dabei sein.

Fitnesslevel ist im kritischen Bereich - es wird Zeit.

Eure Extrem-Hausfrau

DerHeldDerArbeit


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *Hilfe, müsst ihr immer alle so motiviert sein? Ich werde dann auch um zwei da sein und mich mit euch durch den Schlamm schlagen - geschickterweise habe ich die Schutzbleche vergessen.
> Bis nachher! *



Dann werde ich mich solidarisch erklären und meine "Schutz-Plastiken" auch daheim lassen!


----------



## Manu79 (9. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich geh heut mittag auch noch. Aber erst um kurz nach 3. Treffe mich mit meinem arbeitskolegen in lautzkirchen richtung kirkel auf dem parkplatz. Schade das ihr so frür geht,sonst wären wir bestimmt auch dabei. (als bremser)

So long,

Manu...


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

Du als Bremser???
Quatsch!
Vielleicht treffen wir uns.


----------



## Manu79 (9. Januar 2004)

also ich hab heut niemand mit rad gesehen. Und selbst auch nicht mehr viel als es zu regnen begann.

@ Moose, dein rad müsste doch jetzt wieder sauber sein 

Grüße
 Manu...


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

Aber nicht vom Regen, sondern weil ich es mit Spülmittel gereinigt habe (mit dem ganzen warmen Wasser meines Boilers, bevor ich geduscht habe - tolle Idee!). Der ganze Sand und Dreck liegt jetzt auf dem Balkon.

Übrigens mal ein Mega-Lob an die heute beteiligten "Hausfrauen".
Bei dem Wetter waren wir sonst immer nur zu zweit. Sechs Leute bei "geringer Aussicht auf trockenes Wetter und einer sicheren Schlammschlacht" - Respekt!
(Gimli, der Zwerg im "Herr der Ringe" hatte da einen ähnlichen Spruch: keine Aussicht auf Erfolg und der sichere Tod - worauf warten wir noch!!)


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

> (Gimli, der Zwerg im "Herr der Ringe" hatte da einen ähnlichen Spruch: keine Aussicht auf Erfolg und der sichere Tod - worauf warten wir noch!!)



Das ist DER Spruch für Sonntag !!!


----------



## scotty23 (9. Januar 2004)

Ja war mal wieder ne nette Runde, leider etwas kurz  

Ich hoffe Ihr seit *vor* dem Regenschauer nach 
Hause gekommen.

Gimli wäre heute bestimmt auch Biken gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

Nein, wir sind noch genau in den Regenschauer gekommen, war aber ok so... quasi als kleiner Vorgeschmack  
Fand die Runde heut natürlich auch nett, ich bin mir sicher, dass wir bald auch wieder länger unterwegs sein werden.

Grüße,

Die Machohausfrau


----------



## Wiseman (9. Januar 2004)

Ich bin grad ein bisschen depri drauf und daher nicht sicher ob ich bei dem Wetter überhaupt nochmal biken sollte.

Es ist stressfreier zu warten bis die Sonne wieder scheint und mein Gemüt erwärmt.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

*sing* 10 kleine Bikerlein, die wollten in den schwarzen Wald zum Icerider fahrn, den einen wars zu feucht da warens nur noch drei.
Drei kleine Bikerlein waren motiviert, einer war zu deprimiert da warens nur noch zwei.*singende*

Hoffentlich ist das Lied nun zu Ende... TOZZI 

P.s.: Wiseman dein Rad heisst Schlammpe nicht Sonnenscheinchen!


----------



## scotty23 (9. Januar 2004)

@Wiseman

Was ist los, hats Dir die Kurbel verbogen? Wo warst
Du heute überhaupt, war richtiges Schlampen ähm Schlamm
Wetter. 

Bei mir gergst und rankst es auch überall am Bike. Egal
gar nicht mehr fahren ist aber auch doof.


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

Dafür bin ich noch am Schwanken.
Gebe Euch aber morgen früh Bescheid.

@Scotty23: soooooo gut, Dich wieder dabei zu haben! Das war ja eine echte Revival Runde heute. Ich hoffe, da gibt es noch mehr davon!!!
"The more the merrier" (Christinas Spruch)


----------



## leeqwar (9. Januar 2004)

au mann habt ihr ein glück gehabt !!!
als ich durch die stadt bin hat es RICHTIG angefangen. vom donner verfolgt bin ich nur mit einem klitzekleinen rücklicht einmal quer durchs halbdunkle sb... ich hatte locker nen halben liter wasser in jedem neopren-socken (waren aber noch warm), hätte vielleicht sogar noch für die radpflege gereicht.
bin ich so froh, am sonntag im whirlpool zu liegen


----------



## Moose (9. Januar 2004)

hat mich hier irgendwer mit Gimli verglichen??!
 !


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Januar 2004)

> hat mich hier irgendwer mit Gimli verglichen??!


----------



## Cook (9. Januar 2004)

bei euren Themen bleib ich immer hängen, ist wirklich erfrischend und positiv! Ehrlich!

Zu eurem Hauptproblem:



> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *Ich kann ein Lied davon singen wie das ist wenn man schon Geld überwiesen hat und dann doch nicht starten kann ... das tut weh.
> *



Wärt ihr Schwaben und das Geld ist schon überwiesen, gäbs ÜBERHAUPT GARKEINE DISKUSSION!

Gruß
Cook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (10. Januar 2004)

deshalb habe ich noch kein Geld überwiesen, ich bin nämlich Schwabe!


----------



## Wiseman (10. Januar 2004)

Stimmungsschwankung ist zur Zeit mein zweiter Vorname. Mich muss nur einmal die Muse packen und dann heisst es wieder "I'll be back" <- um bei den Filmzitaten zu bleiben 

Ich hatte halt grad das Bedürfniss etwas umsorgt zu werden   und wenn man solche Freunde wie euch hat, ist das einfach nur Balsam für die Seele. DANKE!

Der 11.00 Uhr Termin samstags ist eine echte Herausforderung. Jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen was ich samstags machen soll ... na ja kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

edit: Hmm, das Photo von Cook ist nett, schade dass es wahrscheinlich nur eine Illusion ist 

wieder lächelnde Grüße,


----------



## Moose (10. Januar 2004)

Heute morgen bin ich aufgewacht und habe gedacht: ich fahre NICHT mit. Jetzt sitze ich schon wieder hier und grüble:
Wenn ich noch ein mittleres und kleines Kettenblatt finde und die Kette noch wechsle, dann besteht die Chance, dass diese im Gegensatz zu Münsingen (ich weiss, ich wiederhole mich) nicht zweimal reisst. Das würde den Spassfaktor erhöhen.
Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht.
Heute wird alles so stressig: zweimal trainieren (gell tozzi, von wegen Erholung vor dem potentiellen Wettkampf) und heute abend habe ich ja Gäste (für die ich in alter Hausfrauen-Manier auch kochen werde!!!). Dazu muss mein Zimmer ja in "Deep Space Nine" transformiert werden. Zum Salat waschen hat sich auch keiner freiwillig gemeldet.

Man könnte ja auch echt mal versuchen, mit Überhose zu fahren ... 
Wasserdichte Handschuhe wären noch was ... .
ooooooooooh, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden 
Christina hat mir ja verboten mitzufahren (ich vermute, weil sie mich in Münsingen nach dem Marathon beobachtet hat, wie ich bestimmt 1 1/2 kg Obstsalat des Veranstalters vernichtet habe und zur Siegerehrung meine Wollmütze noch aufhatte.)
Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Cook (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> edit: Hmm, das Photo von Cook ist nett, schade dass es wahrscheinlich nur eine Illusion ist
> 
> wieder lächelnde Grüße, *



Du meist das "Warmbad"? Das hab ich in meine Großhirnrinde eintätowieren lassen. Auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Warmbad bin ich dann in Wildbad (bei Schömberg!!!   ) drauf gestossen und habs "Palais-Thermal" genannt.





> ich bin nämlich Schwabe!



Ehrlich?

...

Zum Wetter: über nacht hat eine undefinierte Masse aus Regen und Schnee alles eingefroren. Nicht schön zum Radeln. Aber es soll schon heute wärmer werden!!

Gruß
Cook


----------



## tozzi (10. Januar 2004)

@moose: ein so junger Hüpfer wie Du braucht keine Erholungsphase ! Das gilt nur für die Alten, über 30-jährigen,wie den Einheimischen und mich- da bist Du ja noch ein gutes Stück davon entfernt, auch wenn Du heute ein Jährchen näher rangerückt bist. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!


... und Ihr fahrt doch mit !


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Januar 2004)

@moose

Erstmal:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY 

Ich kann Dir gerne für morgen meine Kurbel vom Fully leihen, ist zwar nur LX aber funktioniert und passt ja auch bei Dir.
Ich bau Sie nachher mal ab und bring Sie Dir mit, ist ja schnell gemacht.

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Januar 2004)

Aktuelle Wettervorhersage für Sonntag:

Schömberg

Wetter Vormittags bedeckt   
Wetter Nachmittags Regen   
Wetter Nachts Gewitter   
maximale Temperatur 7 °C  
minimale Temperatur 0 °C  
gefühlte Temperatur 0 °C  
Windrichtung Süd-West    
Windgeschwindigkeit 4 Bft  
Windböen 6 Bft  
Luftdruck 1015 hPa  
Niederschlags-
wahrscheinlichkeit 80 %  
Relative Feuchte 93 %  
Wassertemperatur k.A. °C  
Sonnenaufgang 08:14 Ortszeit  
Sonnenuntergang 16:52 Ortszeit  


Wenn der Regen kommt, sind wir bestimmt schon fertig


----------



## 007ike (10. Januar 2004)

@ moose   Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag 
ich wünsche dir alles Gute und wenn du noch ein Ersatzteil brauchst, laß es mich wissen, dann bringe ich es dir heute mit, (baue es von meinem 2. Rad ab) denn daran sollte so eine Teilnahme nicht scheitern,

Bitte bedenke aber bei diesem relativ positiven Wetterbericht, die Soße kommt von unten!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (10. Januar 2004)

Alles gute auch von mir


----------



## Yvoxl (10. Januar 2004)

hallo Moose,

eigentlich ist SB ja nicht meine Gegend, aber cook hat mir von euerem Thread vorgeschwärmt und so habe ich es dann auch mitbekommen, dass du heute Geburtstag hast. Natürlich wünsche ich dir auch alles Liebe und Gute und vor allen Dingen weiterhin viel Spaß am Mailen !!! Falls du am Sonntag mitfährst, hoffen wir auf angenehme Temperaturen.

Liebe Grüße 

Yvonne


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (10. Januar 2004)

Alles Liebe auch von mir!
Ich hoffe, es wird wild gefeiert!


----------



## Crazy Eddie (10. Januar 2004)

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir!

hab ich dich da heute auf der saar gesehen?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

LOS LOS AUFSTEHEN  

Hach war das ne Nacht, ich hab sooo gut geschlafen... mindestens 20 Minuten, die restlichen 3 Stunden lag ich wach und hab darüber sinniert, warum ich so was bescheuertes wie heute eigentlich mache - ich bin zu dem Ergebniss gekommen: Ich bin bescheuert  Also auf auf nach Schömberg, normal sein ist langweilig  

Für die letzten Zweifler:

Wetter Schömberg heute:

Wetter Vormittags leicht bewölkt   
Wetter Nachmittags bedeckt   
Wetter Nachts Regen   
maximale Temperatur 4 °C  
minimale Temperatur 3 °C  
gefühlte Temperatur -2 °C  
Windrichtung Süd    
Windgeschwindigkeit 4 Bft  
Windböen k.A. Bft  
Luftdruck 1012 hPa  
Niederschlags-
wahrscheinlichkeit 80 %  
Relative Feuchte 81 %  
Wassertemperatur k.A. °C  
Sonnenaufgang 08:11 Ortszeit  
Sonnenuntergang 16:28 Ortszeit 

Ich habs gewusst nur leicht bewölkt - Ideales Bikewetter


----------



## Wiseman (11. Januar 2004)

also dann. Da sich niemand sonst solidarisch mit uns erklärt, ziehen wir zu dritt los.

Ich mache mich dann gleich auf den Weg.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

Hey Super bis gleich


----------



## Moose (11. Januar 2004)

Jetzt habe ich Euch mal hängenlassen, und natürlich bereue ich es jetzt schon ... .

*Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße von Euch allen, Ihr seid spitze!!!* 

Ich bin hier leider erst gegen 2.00 Uhr fertig geworden, und in dem Zustand fiel die Entscheidung leicht. 
Zum Trost: Ich bin um 9.00 Uhr auf der Saar, es regnet, und ich denke an Euch!!!

Ich hoffe, Ihr kommt gut durch. 
Außerdem hoffe ich auf einen "Erlebnisbericht" heute abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (11. Januar 2004)

HI,

@ Moose, auch von mir alles GUTE zum Geburtstag



sieht aus, wie wenn zur Zeit gerade der Reisebericht vom
Marathon geschrieben wird.

Einheimischer wie wars??

Gruß vega970


----------



## Moose (11. Januar 2004)

Ja, wir warten auch...


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. Januar 2004)

Um ca. 16 Uhr war Siegerehrung und bis die Pokale verpackt sind das dauert eben ein wenig


----------



## Moose (11. Januar 2004)

Aber die Jungs sind doch da!
Beide waren online!

Macht es nicht so spannend!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. Januar 2004)

Da werden die Pokale poliert und das kann dauern


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

Entschuldigung musste noch Kaffee kochen  

Also was wollt Ihr hören - bestimmt alles bis  in`s kleinste Detail.
Erstmal die Hinfahrt, an dieser Stelle muss ich zuerst natürlich tozzi danken, der mal wieder großzügig den Tozzibus organisiert hat und uns mit einem, na ja sagen wir etwas eigenwillgen, rasanten Fahrstil vor Ort gebracht hat, leider wurde die Hinfahrt durch meine Routenplanerwahl etwas chaotisch, aber letztendlich sind wir noch mit reichlich Zeit zur Vorberereitung angekommen.

So nun war es also soweit, kurz vor 10, wir waren bereit und liesen uns von der etwas zu lauten Schwarzwaldfolklore bezirzen... nix mit Highway to Hell und Dangerzone, nebenbei bemerkt, es regnete zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht  
Punkt 10 rasten dann alle los und wir mitten drinn, tozzi war etwas nervös, da es für Ihn ja MA Premiere war, hielt sich aber wacker in der Nähe von Wiseman, das sollte voreserst das letzte gewesen sein was ich von den beiden sah, da ich beschloss heute mal meinen "letzten" Platz von Hauenstein zu rächen, darum ging ichs forsch an
Für mich lief auf der ersten Runde ganz gut und ich konnte einen Schnitt von ca. 19 auf der perfekt ausgeschilderten und abgesicherten Strecke halten. Doch dann kam die zweite Runde... REGEN... jetzt wurden wir von allen Seiten nass und die ohne hin schon lemige und matschige Strecke wurde zusehends klebriger, so das ich Zeitweise das Gefühl hatte auf einer Rolle zu fahren  Aber nichts konnte mich heute noch aufhalten, weder Regen, Schaltungsversagen, noch den schlimsten Hungerast meines Lebens den ich dank der doch recht ärmlichen Verpflegungsstationen hatte, so dass ich auf der zweiten Runde noch einen 18er Schnitt hinbekam und zufrieden aber erledigt nach 3 Stunden und 57 Minuten ins Ziel kam.

So jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr zu schreiben, die andern beiden solle Ihre eigenen Erlebnisse ja auch noch scholdern.

Die Rückfahrt verlief im übrigen relativ Problemlos 

Fertige Grüße

Einheimischer

P.s: Schade das Ihr nicht dabei wart!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. Januar 2004)

Hut ab


----------



## 007ike (11. Januar 2004)

Das hört sich doch echt gut an. Wie geht es dir jetzt? Hattest du kalt und wievielter biste denn nun geworden??????


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, Eigenlob stinkt ja bekanntlich, bin halt nur ausnahmsweise mal mit mir rel. zufrieden.
Mir gehts jetzt ganz gut, bin halt müde (20 Minuten geschlafen) und fertig, aber das ist ein herrliches Gefühl, das jeden Cent wert war.  
Ich bin auf Platz 34 gelandet, weiss allerdings nicht von wievielen, aber es waren noch ein paar hinter mir  
Kalt hatte ich schon gegen Ende, wir waren halt völlig durchnässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

Tozzi hat im übrigen auch ne riesen Leistung hingelegt, ich pers. möchte nicht meinen ersten MA unter diesen Bedingungen fahren, er hatte wohl auch nen riesen Hungerast und hat das Ding trotzdem souverän zu Ende gefahren - RESPEKT!!!


----------



## 007ike (11. Januar 2004)

Respekt!

Alle Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Ich ziehe ganz ehrlich den Hut vor euch!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

Danke Danke... aber das nächste mal kommst Du mit


----------



## Moose (11. Januar 2004)

Jaaaaaaaaa, und ich auch!!!
Du weisst ja, wie man den Hungerast wegtrainiert?!
Von nun an immer nur noch nüchtern auf's Rad! Abends nur noch Quark essen!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Januar 2004)

Ich weiss auch nicht ob das ein richtiger Hungerast war, wir bekamen halt weder was zu trinken, noch zu essen und mussten dann etwa 20-25 KM oder wars sogar länger  bis zur nächsten VP-Station, da machen die Steigungen halt keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## tozzi (12. Januar 2004)

... bin ich vollauf zufrieden ! 
Habe mich durchgebissen trotz der während des Rennens tausendmal aufkeimenden Frage, warum ich mir dieses hier überhaupt antue. Daß der Einheimische heute so ein richtig gutes Rennen hinlegen würde, war mir von Anfang an klar- die ganzen letzten Ausfahrten war er schon gut drauf. So hat er mir am Ende stolze 25 Minuten abgeknöpft ! Für mich war heute das Ankommen am wichtigsten und letzter bin ich auch nicht geworden (wäre aber auch nicht schlimm gewesen)...
Habe auch wie Eh den Hunger/Durstast erlitten- mußte 50 km mit einer Flasche auskommen ! Den ellenlangen ekligen Anstieg in der zweiten Runde mußte ich ohnen einen Tropfen hinter mich bringen- bin da so richtig 'trockengelaufen'.Naja, solche Fehler macht man eben beim ersten Mal.Dafür bin ich an der letzten Verplegungsstelle mindestens 10 min verweilt und habe dort alles Eß- und Trinkbare in mich aufgesogen, um den Endspurt in Angriff zu nehmen.. So konnte ich dann doch noch mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht über die Ziellinie  fahren...
@Einheimischer: Rasanter Fahrstil ?!- Da mußt Du erst mal mit mir auf dem Motorrad mitfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Januar 2004)

Nächstes Mal Lunch-Paket einpacken, Junge!


----------



## Moose (12. Januar 2004)




----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *[IMC]http://1972.ch/images/fun_allgemein/moderne_hausfrau.jpg[/IMC] *



*How to Be a Good Housewife *

Have dinner ready: Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal-on time. This is a way of letting him know you have been thinking about him, and are concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospects of a good meal are part of the warm welcome needed.

Prepare yourself: Take 15 minutes to rest so you will be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your make-up, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people. Be a little gay and a little more interesting. His boring day may need a lift.

Clear away clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives, gathering up school books, toys, paper, etc. Then run a dust cloth over the tables. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift, too.

Prepare the children. Take a few minutes to wash the children's hands and faces if they are small, comb their hair, and if necessary, change their clothes. They are little treasures and he would like to see them playing the part.

Minimize the noise. At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of washer, dryer or vacuum. Greet him with a warm smile and be glad to see him.

Some DON'TS: Don't greet him with problems or complaints. Don't complain if he's late for dinner. Count this as minor compared with what he might have gone through that day.

Make him comfortable. Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or suggest he lay down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him. Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soft, soothing and pleasant voice. Allow him to relax and unwind.

Listen to him: You may have a dozen things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first.

Make the evening his: Never complain if he does not take you out to dinner or other places of entertainment; instead, try to understand his world of strain and pressure and his need to be home and relax.

The Goal: Try to make your home a place of peace and order where your husband can relax.


----------



## Moose (12. Januar 2004)

Und von was träumst Du nachts ???


----------



## Tjard (12. Januar 2004)

Sind die Ergebnisse vom ICE-RIDER denn jetzt online?
Wenn ja, wo?
Danke
Tjard


----------



## Christina (12. Januar 2004)

Wurde wohl gerade aktualisiert!
Wie man sieht, weilten Frau Stanger und Co. doch nicht auf den Kanaren!   Da freu ich mich doch gleich doppelt, nicht nass geworden zu sein. 
Trotzdem Respekt an Einheimischen, Tozzi und Wiseman. Hab gestern an euch gedacht und euch besseres Wetter als hier gewünscht, ganz ehrlich. Gratulation zum erfolgreichen Zieleinlauf und erholt euch gut!


----------



## Moose (12. Januar 2004)

Ich mich auch!!!
Hast Du gesehen, dass Frau Löffler die Kurzdistanz gefahren ist?
Ich würde sagen: die wollte nicht nochmal mit der Notdecke zur Dusche gebracht werden.
Christina: Danke!


----------



## Moose (12. Januar 2004)

Auszeit für MTB-News.de (Heute bis 12.02.2004) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wir werden heute nacht ab 22 Uhr die Forensoftware aktualisieren. Hierbei kommt es zu einer mehrstündigen Auszeit, von der alle Bereiche auf MTB-News (Forum/Fotoalben/Bikemarkt...) betroffen sein werden.
Ihr könnt also endlich mal wieder abends früh in die Heia gehen, ein Spiel spielen, mit der Familie sprechen, um die Häuser ziehen etc... 

Geschätzte Dauer der Auszeit ist bis Dienstagvormittag, wenn alles glattläuft.
Thomas 


@Christina: gut, dass wir uns heute abend die Fahrräder vorgenommen haben, sonst würde mir ja noch langweilig werden.

Ich bin süchtig.


----------



## Christina (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Hast Du gesehen, dass Frau Löffler die Kurzdistanz gefahren ist?
> Ich würde sagen: die wollte nicht nochmal mit der Notdecke zur Dusche gebracht werden.
> *


Jetzt hab ich mir einen dementsprechenden Kommentar so verkneifen müssen, und dann tust du es! Danke, dass ich hier nicht als einziges Lästermaul agieren muss.
Aber ernsthaft, an ihrer Stelle hätte ich es wahrscheinlich genauso gemacht. Zumal auf der Kurzstrecke ja wohl auch weniger "heftige" Konkurrenz am Start war.
Vielleicht widerlegt ja Trochtelfingen dieses Jahr alle hartnäckigen Gerüchte und wir müssen doch noch die Sonnencreme anwenden...    Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt!


----------



## Christina (12. Januar 2004)

> @Christina: gut, dass wir uns heute abend die Fahrräder vorgenommen haben, sonst würde mir ja noch langweilig werden.
> 
> Ich bin süchtig. [/B]



Fällt gar nicht auf!    
Und welcher Beschäftigung geht der Einheimische dann heute nacht nach? Ach ja, der muss ja noch eine Erholungsphase einlegen nach gestern und schläft zur Abwechslung mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christina _
> *
> Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt! *



so true!

Und auf alle Aspekte des Lebens anzuwenden!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Januar 2004)

nein ich schlafe nicht, bin nur zu schwach zum schreiben 

Ach so falsch verstanden, gut ok heut nacht schlaf ich dann mal


----------



## Wiseman (12. Januar 2004)

Nun, besser spät als nie, muss auch ich meinen Senf zum Ice-Rider abgeben.

Das Rennen ansich hätte schön werden können. Die Strecke war (wie bereits erwähnt) gut ausgeschildert und es war überwiegend Waldautobahn. Auch die Polizei einmal als wirklichen "Freund und Helfer" zu erleben wie ca 1 Million Streifenwagen die Strassenüberquerung frei von Autos hielten hat einem ein gutes Gefühl vermittelt 

Die Verpflegungsstellen muss ich auch bemängeln. Trockener Kuchen und Bananen dazu Tee und lauwarme Suppe ... die nebenbei bemerkt nicht wirklich lecker schmeckt wenn man sie mit Eistee oder was ähnlichem verwechselt um sie mit einem Stück Kuchen in aller Eile zu verschlingen :kotz:

Wie  vorhin schon gesagt, es hätte gut werden können wenn ... ja wenn da nicht der Regen gewesen wäre ... Die Strecke war einfach nur Schlamm und mich hat es direkt nach dem Start auf der ersten Abfahrt in die Büsche zerlegt so dass ich das ganze Feld vorbeilassen musste 

Aber davon habe ich mich nicht kleinkriegen lassen und bin auf die Jagd nach Tozzi und Einheimischer gegangen.

Tozzi habe ich am nächsten Anstieg eingeholt, aber vom Einheimischen fehlte jede Spur und ich, vom Ehrgeiz gepackt, bin weiter hinterher gerast. Nach dem Intermezzo mit der Suppe nach der ersten Verpflegungsstelle bröckelte bereits mein Wille diesen Marathon doch zu Ende zu fahren. Tozzi hat mich dann nach ca. 25 Km eingeholt. Das war dann auch so der Punkt, an dem mich meine Unterhose angefangen hat zu kneifen und meine Beine einfach nicht mehr wollten (Bestimmt waren die mit Schlamm bedeckten, zu schweren Überschuhe daran schuld  ). Plötzlich kamen mir Christinas Worte wieder in den Sinn ... von wegen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und sich nichts beweisen zu müssen und ich habe mich nach ca. 2 Stunden und einer Runde übelster Schlammschlacht verabschiedet.

Im Ziel stehend habe ich mich mit Wurst- und Käseweck satt gefuttert und bin in die warme Halle gegangen um auf die anderen zu warten. Hier nochmal eine Entschuldigung an Tozzi und Einheimischer, aber im Nachhinein habe ich die, für mich genommen, beste Entscheidung damit getroffen den Marathon abzubrechen.

Fazit: November bis Februar überlege ich es mir zweimal auf einen Marathon zu fahren. Entscheidende Kriterien sind in dieser Zeit das Wetter und das Finisher-Geschenk, weil die tolle Rucksacktasche ist nicht wirklich der Bringer.

P.S.: An die Admins von mtb-news.de: Das Board hat mich wieder als nicht angemeldet betrachtet, weil ich anscheinend zu lange gebraucht habe um meinen Post zu verfassen ... Das finde ich überhaupt nicht nett, alles zweimal schreiben zu müssen weil die Posts bei denen das passiert meistens auch einen grösseren Umfang haben 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Januar 2004)

Aber aber Wiseman, Du brauchst dich doch für nichts zu entschuldigen, ich fands extrem ok, dass Du überhaupt mitgefahren bist und das Du das Zeug hast einen Marathon zu beenden, weiss wohl jeder der Dich kennt


----------

